# Missing Points Request



## Dovecote

It has been nearly three weeks since I traveled from NYP to WAS and still waiting for the points to post to my AGR account. The irony is that I have had points posted for other Amtrak travel on the same day (May 11) of the NYP>WAS trip. Also, my Auto Train trip of May 25 has posted the appropriate points to my account.

What is the best missing points procedure to follow to receive the points in question? Shall I fill out the missing points request on the AGR website or call AGR directly and discuss the matter with an representative?


----------



## Shanghai

I would suggest you call AGR. I have completed the missing point request on two occasions and it never worked.

I ended up calling (2 times) to get the proper credit.


----------



## AlanB

Actually I've used the online request at least 3 or 4 times successfully. Mind you it's also failed to work on a few occasions too and I had to call, but I'll usually give the online one a try first.


----------



## City of Miami

I have had success with the online form and also not, but don't wait too long and whatever you do don't wait longer than 90 days from the date of travel!

The last time an agent told me the best thing to do is fax them copies of your ticket stubs. He said they get many fewer faxes than phone calls and snail mail which increases the chances of someone actually looking at your visual proof and taking action. It worked.


----------



## Cristobal

I haven't had success _yet_ but I only submitted the request last Thursday evening so I'll give them a little more time before I call. The curious thing is that the trip is shown in my account (with all the pertinent info) but with 0 points and no bonus (should be 100 + 200).


----------



## AlanB

Cristobal said:


> I haven't had success _yet_ but I only submitted the request last Thursday evening so I'll give them a little more time before I call. The curious thing is that the trip is shown in my account (with all the pertinent info) but with 0 points and no bonus (should be 100 + 200).


If the trip has posted to your account, but with zero points, then you must call AGR. The online system cannot deal with that issue. It can only deal with trips that never posted at all, and trips where you are certain that you entered your AGR number at the time of booking.


----------



## Cristobal

AlanB said:


> Cristobal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had success _yet_ but I only submitted the request last Thursday evening so I'll give them a little more time before I call. The curious thing is that the trip is shown in my account (with all the pertinent info) but with 0 points and no bonus (should be 100 + 200).
> 
> 
> 
> If the trip has posted to your account, but with zero points, then you must call AGR. The online system cannot deal with that issue. It can only deal with trips that never posted at all, and trips where you are certain that you entered your AGR number at the time of booking.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that tip Alan. I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## Dovecote

AlanB said:


> Actually I've used the online request at least 3 or 4 times successfully. Mind you it's also failed to work on a few occasions too and I had to call, but I'll usually give the online one a try first.


I submitted the request tonight and will see what happens. I was prompted with a message that the points should post within 48 hours (if the information is factual). After looking at the ticket stub I see that my last name was spelled wrong (the ticket was prepared at a ticket counter) but my AGR number was correctly shown on the stub. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope that they also remember to give me triple points since the travel took place during dates specified in the AGR promotion.


----------



## AlanB

Dovecote said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I've used the online request at least 3 or 4 times successfully. Mind you it's also failed to work on a few occasions too and I had to call, but I'll usually give the online one a try first.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted the request tonight and will see what happens. I was prompted with a message that the points should post within 48 hours (if the information is factual). After looking at the ticket stub I see that my last name was spelled wrong (the ticket was prepared at a ticket counter) but my AGR number was correctly shown on the stub. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope that they also remember to give me triple points since the travel took place during dates specified in the AGR promotion.
Click to expand...

AGR claims that they match name and number, and I've seen many reports from people who've had problems with points posting because a "Jr" got left off, or because they normally use their middle name rather than their first name on most things (yet provided AGR with the first name), or similar things like that. So I tend to believe that AGR does indeed match name & number.

Therefore I rather expect that your online request will also fail Dovecote, but still wait the requisite 48 hours and maybe even 72. But I strongly suspect that you too will have to call to get those points to post. If by some chance the auto system does work, then the triple points will post automatically at the close of the business day in which the trip first shows up on your account.


----------



## Dovecote

AlanB said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I've used the online request at least 3 or 4 times successfully. Mind you it's also failed to work on a few occasions too and I had to call, but I'll usually give the online one a try first.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted the request tonight and will see what happens. I was prompted with a message that the points should post within 48 hours (if the information is factual). After looking at the ticket stub I see that my last name was spelled wrong (the ticket was prepared at a ticket counter) but my AGR number was correctly shown on the stub. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope that they also remember to give me triple points since the travel took place during dates specified in the AGR promotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGR claims that they match name and number, and I've seen many reports from people who've had problems with points posting because a "Jr" got left off, or because they normally use their middle name rather than their first name on most things (yet provided AGR with the first name), or similar things like that. So I tend to believe that AGR does indeed match name & number.
> 
> Therefore I rather expect that your online request will also fail Dovecote, but still wait the requisite 48 hours and maybe even 72. But I strongly suspect that you too will have to call to get those points to post. If by some chance the auto system does work, then the triple points will post automatically at the close of the business day in which the trip first shows up on your account.
Click to expand...

The spelling error was minor but it does sound that an AGR call will be necessary. I will let you all know what happens. Thanks Alan for your insight on this matter.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I called AGR today re missing triple points, was told by the agent, and his supervisor, that the triple points can post with the rail points, any select/select plus bonus points, or seperately up to three weeks later! I'm missing on the order of 5,000+ triple points so of course will follow up! The on line points request requires a ticket number and date, so doonly rail points get posted this way since there's no way to request bonus points except via phone???


----------



## AlanB

jimhudson said:


> I called AGR today re missing triple points, was told by the agent, and his supervisor, that the triple points can post with the rail points, any select/select plus bonus points, or seperately up to three weeks later! I'm missing on the order of 5,000+ triple points so of course will follow up! The on line points request requires a ticket number and date, so doonly rail points get posted this way since there's no way to request bonus points except via phone???


I've never heard that one before. Yes, there are some promos where the bonus points don't post until after the promo is over, like the new promo just announced that gives bonus points for car rentals and hotel stays.

However, in the case of the triple point promos, here's how things work. If your trip posts today, then late tonight when the overnight housekeeping procedures are run, the triple points will post. So you'd go to bed seeing only the intial rail points, unless you stay up until 3 or 4 AM EDT, and wake up to find out that your bonus points had posted. I've never seen an exception to this rule.

If your bonus points haven't posted by now automatically, I'm 99% certain that they won't post automatically. I'm sure that it will require human intervention to get those points.


----------



## jmbgeg

jimhudson said:


> I called AGR today re missing triple points, was told by the agent, and his supervisor, that the triple points can post with the rail points, any select/select plus bonus points, or seperately up to three weeks later! I'm missing on the order of 5,000+ triple points so of course will follow up! The on line points request requires a ticket number and date, so doonly rail points get posted this way since there's no way to request bonus points except via phone???


On my Spokane-Cleveland trip in May my Cleveland-Chicago leg did not post. I have the record locater number but not the ticket number. How do I go about getting the missing points without the ticket number? Call with the record locator?


----------



## Dovecote

UPDATE - My missing points posted to my account on 6/15 and the triple points promotion points posted the next day. I did have to speak to an AGR representative on the evening of 6/4 and provide the appropriate ticket number info. It was determined that the spelling error to my last name was the reason why the points did not post. The representative informed me that he would have to manually enter the ticket number info into the system and wait for seven days for this to post. They did not post on 6/11 and this prompted another call to AGR on 6/14. The AGR agent indicated that they would post within 48 hours and finally the next evening they did indeed. In the future I will make it a point to check the spelling of my last name when a ticket is prepared by an agent at a ticket counter.


----------



## Exiled in Express

I had the same spelling issue, two letters of my last name were inversed. I got the online 48 hours message, waited 3 weeks and the mailed the stub. The trip ended up posting twice  .


----------

